# MARSOC Tattoo Question



## USNSCC_Guru (Jul 7, 2019)

So I recently graduated from the Naval Special Warfare Orientation Course and one of my Land Warfare instructors was a retired GySgt. As far as we could tell from the couple time he let slip, he had been in Recon and been to many places including South America. But we noticed he had the tattoo of the skull in the diamond surrounded by the stars and when we asked him about it all we got was "I've been nowhere and I've done nothing" or "I inspected mattresses". Is that tattoo the MARSOC badge and if so is it common for Marines to have it? I understand that if this question violates OPSEC then there is no need to answer it.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 7, 2019)

It seems to me that if he was instructing in that course, there's a reason he was selected to do so.  What else do you really need to know?


----------



## USNSCC_Guru (Jul 7, 2019)

policemedic said:


> It seems to me that if he was instructing in that course, there's a reason he was selected to do so.  What else do you really need to know?



A couple of us were just curious if he had been MARSOC or if he just had the tattoo for some other reason.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 8, 2019)

I think now the Raider logo tattoo is associated almost exclusively with MARSOC but they wasn’t always the case. A lot of Marines in infantry small boat companies and some Recon Marines also got those kind of tattoos in the past.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 8, 2019)

I saw some Raider patch tattoos BITD. Then, it was just guys paying homage to Marine Corps history.


----------



## Deadline (Jul 9, 2019)

Nope.

Ooh Rah


----------

